# WTF? The front facing camera is a mirror?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, here's a weird one I just noticed. I was using the front facing camera, and I noticed the logo on my shirt was displayed backwards. In fact, on further testing, everything that I used the front camera on was displayed the way it would look in a mirror. The rear camera, however, displayed everything exactly the way that a normal camera would.

My question is, is it supposed to be this way? Why would that be?

Also, I'm running AOKP BMc's 10/22 test build, if that helps. I don't think this is an AOKP issue, but I could be wrong.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

It displays it as if looking in a mirror but once you take the photo it is correct.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It displays it as if looking in a mirror but once you take the photo it is correct.


Believe this is so it gives the direct "mirror effect" for those who use their front-facing cameras as a mirror as well, correct?

Also, my statement sounds ridiculous, I'm just going to say that in advance.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Believe this is so it gives the direct "mirror effect" for those who use their front-facing cameras as a mirror as well, correct?
> 
> Also, my statement sounds ridiculous, I'm just going to say that in advance.


That I'm not sure about lol. All I know is it captures the photo in the correct direction not mirrored.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Weird science-science-science...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

huh you're right it does take normal pictures. what a [email protected] lol


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol never noticed that before


----------

